# I can hear his tummy gurgling :<



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Poor Tango's not feeling well. 

I found a little pile of throw-up this morning next to his bed. Looked like his dinner from last night. He didn't eat his food this morning either....VERY unusual for my dogs. Their food is normally gone within 30 seconds of putting it in their bowls!

I can hear Tango's tummy too. Sounds like World War III in there! There's all kinds of rumbling and gurgling which I can feel when my hand's on his belly, and I can hear it too, not just when he's snuggled up close, but I heard it just a minute ago too. And he was on the couch several feet away from me! 

He's acting fine other than not having touched his kibble. Oh, he didn't poop yet this morning which is kind of unusual, but maybe not now that I think of it....he threw up what he would normally have pooped out I guess lol! But he's frisky, and acting normal other than what I've already mentioned. Guess I'll just watch him and see how he does the rest of the day.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww poor Tango, I hope he dosen't have a blockage. I watched a show last night called "My Dog Ate What" it was pretty scary to see what some of the dogs had ate that caused them to have a blockage. 
I think a visit to the vet is in order.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, trust me Kay! If he's not doing better by tomorrow we're going straight to the Vet! He did poop a tiny bit, and it looked normal (I expected diarrhea given the noises his tummy was making) there just wasn't much of it...no surprise I guess, given that he'd thrown up what he ate last night. His gut is still rumbling so I expect more puking or whatever else might manifest as digestive upset.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

When Gonzo had this problem, I gave him some GasX. I found the correct dosage on line and it stopped the gurlging right off. Gonzo's was worse than yours, he was in pain and staring at his stomach. But within 15 minutes of giving him the med, he was fine. That's when I found out he couldn't tolerate corn or wheat in his kibble. Switched him and now he does fine.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

oh that is a good idea Pam. Baby mylicon drops are the same medicine. It doesn't actually get digested so it is a pretty safe medicine. 

I hope Tango feels better...


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

I know salem once in awhile, will have a morning where he just doesn't feel great. By midafternoon he's usually back to happy go lucky eating and playing, its only once every few months, so it doesn't worry me too much unless it lasts past the half day. i wouldn't worry too much if he's at least drinking.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I do the baby Mylicon drops too, when needed. Very occasionally Tango will throw up this frothy white stuff, looks almost like whipped egg white. It's obviously causing him discomfort and a dose of the baby Mylicon takes care of it beautifully. The first time it happened I rushed him to the Vet, thinking horrible things had happened to him lol!

He seems to be doing fine now. He ate a normal dinner, pooped a normal poop, and I haven't heard his gut rumble for several hours. Whatever was going on seems to have settled down and all indications are that he's back to normal. I guess I shouldn't worry so much. Certainly he didn't seem to be in any physical distress at all, but it's SO unlike him to not eat!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, sounds like maybe he had a wee upset tummy. I'm glad he seems a-ok tonight!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So happy he's feeling better! They worry us, don't they.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

So glad he is feeling better. That show I watched was really an eye opener.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad little tango is back to his happy self


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> So glad he is feeling better. That show I watched was really an eye opener.


I've heard about the show but haven't seen it. On the other hand, my daughter used to be a Vet Tech, and assisted in countless surgeries. She has some of her own horror stories to tell about the things they're removed from dogs' stomachs or intestines that were causing blockages....socks, underwear, pieces of a spatula, unrecognizable rubber things, coins, a telephone cord....the list is endless! It's scary!


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I've seen it and it's scary. The worst one I saw was a bunch of wire that was swallowed from a christmas decoration and had wound itself all wound the stomach and the intestines. Dog needed loads of cuts and stitches and a pair of wire cutters used. Horrible.


----------

